# It's that time of year again.... Christmas M-n-G!



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

That's weird, I was going to try to get in touch with Dead Bird (Johnny) but when I went to his personal page to get the PM function it shows he hasn't even logged on since September 08 and hasn't made a post since August 12th. Hope things are OK.

Maybe we just need to set a date and go with it.

John


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Tues and Wedn. are out for me. Thats the nite I get to try for another 300.:lol:

Dec. 17--LSCWA meeting and Christmas party.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

jpollman said:


> That's weird, I was going to try to get in touch with Dead Bird (Johnny) but when I went to his personal page to get the PM function it shows he hasn't even logged on since September 08 and hasn't made a post since August 12th. Hope things are OK.
> 
> Maybe we just need to set a date and go with it.
> 
> John


Spoke with DB last week, he has been busy hunting. I'm sure he will attend the MNG. Al :chillin:


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

bigcountrysg said:


> I vote for Dec. 13th It is the Second Saturday of Dec.


I vote for Saturday, Dec.13th also. How about around 2-3pm

I know after those 6 "BOOMBAS" last year (Wednesday) I had to take a sick day on Thursday.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Actually, a saturday afternoon sounds like a good idea.


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

Just let me know when


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Actually, a saturday afternoon sounds like a good idea.


Except for us poor suckers who gotta work on most Saturdays:sad: Such is life. Couldn't make it anytime on the 13th. anyway......wife's friends annual X-mas party that evening. What about on Sunday afternoon or evening the 14th. or the evening of Saturday the 20th.?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Actually, a saturday afternoon sounds like a good idea.


My Saturday's in December are booked solid for "family" events. I'm open to a weekday evening, maybe on a Thursday so Mike can make it! 

Thursday the 18th sound good to anyone?


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Weekends are booked for me(hunting season) Like Greg said, maybe a Thursday night. Al :chillin:


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

OK, Thursday the 13th or Thursday the 20th. Pick one.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

OK I'll start. The 11th. :chillin:


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Me too. 13th.


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

You guys were looking at November!
The 13th and 20th are Saturdays in December. 
Geeze the guy retires and starts loosing track of the months.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

OOOOPPPS! I told you, varicose veins of the brains. 

OK. Let's start over. DECEMBER 11th.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Dec.11th would work for me also... get back from S. Carolina the 10th.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Keep an eye on me Curt. :lol: I seem to be getting mistake-prone lately.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

If I'm not busy, I'll be there. 

I wonder if Kush will be able to make this one.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

11th would work for me.

We should start a new thread...


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

11th is fine with me. Thats Thurs right?:lol:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm good for Thursday I think!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Another vote for the 11th...


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

OK it's going to be impossible to pick a date that will work for everybody. It looks like Thursday December 11th is the best date so far for the biggest number of people to show up. I'll start a new thread with the official date. Hope to see ya all there!


----------

